# Stuck before



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

One of the 7 flounder we gigged friday night had been gigged in the past. Lucky for the flounder it was not a fatal shot. I noticed the scars around the mid section on the fish behind any vitals. It was no dought that they were gig marks by the way the scars were spaced out even. Any one else ever come across a flounder like this.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i've gigged plenty of fish in the past that had both fresh injuries and injuries that had already healed up. The one you stuck was probably one that donnie cook tried to stick in the fall. (i'm kidding, he told me a few weeks back that he knew you, so i figured i'd throw that last sentence in)


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

I caught on on the jetties one time on a rod and reel about 4 or 5 pounds and he had a huge gash from his backbone all the way to the bottom fin, almost like someone tried to cut him in half. It was all healed over but very ugly. I figure a diver must have stuck him with his knife and he got away


----------



## jeff456 (Sep 28, 2007)

A funny thing happened to my friend last year. We went gigging and pulled up on a large sheepie. He was infairly deep water so I told my friend to let me get him (he had never gigged one before) to show him how and he could get the next one. Well I never miss 'em unless they spook but this one I hit right on the hard part of the head and the gig just slid off and he bolted. Two days later my friend was at the Gulf Breeze flea market and overhears a guy telling this story about this big sheephead hehookednear the mouth of the sound in Choctawhatchee Bay which is where we were gigging. He was talkingabout how it had cuts on its head from a gig. My friend didnt talk to the guy but I told him he should have since that was against the odds that he would run into the guy that caught the fish we missed only days before. Maybe that was one of you on here?

I always hate to hit one and miss which rarely ever happens. I try to be certain its a sure thing before I go because I dont want to injure a fish and have him get away.

Would any of you eat a fish that had been injured and had open wounds? I dont think I would.

Jeff


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont think I would eat one with open wounds but the flounder im talking about was heeled up. A few tears back there were two boat loads of us out for a flounder trip. My buddy called me on the nextel to say he had just stuck a big sheaphead and that his ploe broke off and the fish swam off with his gig... (Rotten Dow pole) any way a few hours later I wound up fishing the area were he had lost his fish and gig. All of a suden I spot a nice sheaphead having trouble swimming. Yep you guessed it. It was him. I managed to stick him and get my buddy's gig back.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jeff456 (3/31/2008)*
> 
> Would any of you eat a fish that had been injured and had open wounds? I dont think I would.
> 
> Jeff


why would there be anything wrong with eating a fish with open wounds? think about it...unless you are eating sushi, you're going to cook a fish like that pretty close to well done. the heat would kill any bacteria you might fear. we catch tuna and dorado all the time with open wounds from cookie cutter sharks. you think we just toss that meat away? hell no...


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks a pretty cool story about the Sheephead and your buddy's gig pole broke off! What a trip. What did he have to say? I bet he was on a mission!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (4/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *jeff456 (3/31/2008)*
> ...


Next time I catch a fish with some yellow matter custard dripping from it's open wound I will save him for you.:hungry


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I stuck a nice fish this fall out by the pass that had fresh gig marks in his back. He was still bleeding. I thought it was kind of wierd too. If someone stuck a gig in my ass I am not gonna stick around to have it happen again.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *tightlines (4/1/2008)*I stuck a nice fish this fall out by the pass that had fresh gig marks in his back. He was still bleeding. I thought it was kind of wierd too. If someone stuck a gig in my ass I am not gonna stick around to have it happen again.


LOL...im with you...i sure wouldnt stick around!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I have had two different fish similar to this before,one of them i stuck in the fall had two other sets of gig marks in him,i guess the third time was a charm.The second fish looked like someone had stepped on him and broke his back,he was very irregular but he still had some fight when he got stuck.


----------

